# UnmanagedServers.NET - KVM VPS in Atlanta, GA. - $5.99/mo



## shovenose (Oct 21, 2013)

*About UnmanagedServers.NET*

UnmanagedServers.NET, a ShoveHost company offers low cost purely unmanaged KVM VPS hosting in Atlanta at this time. We'll be expanding to various other datacenters and will add dedicated servers to our lineup down the road. 

*Network and Datacenter*

Servers are located in the 55 Marietta facility, with QPS, on 1Gbps ports.

Test IP is 162.217.172.77 (speedtest.unmanagedservers.net)

*Main Features*


KVM Full Virtualization and SolusVM VPS Management Control Panel

Secure PayPal Payments
10% Recurring Affiliate Program
Lots of Templates (Linux only now, Windows coming soon)
Fast Intel Xeon CPUs and Fast 1Gbps (Shared) Port Speed
Dedicated RAM and HDD (Fair-Shared CPU Cores)

*Plan Details*


256MB Memory

10GB Disk Space
1 Shared Core
1TB Monthly Bandwidth
1Gbps Shared Port
1 IPv4 Address
SolusVM Control Panel

*Discount*

Instead of the usual price of $6.99/month, you can get this plan for $5.99/month recurring. ORDER BY CLICK THIS LINK


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 21, 2013)

So out of everywhere in your other thread you picked Atlanta? Odd.. good luck you


----------



## shovenose (Oct 21, 2013)

Reece said:


> So out of everywhere in your other thread you picked Atlanta? Odd.. good luck you


Starting with Atlanta since I got a good offer on a server from QPS there.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like I forgot the promo code to get the discount.

It's Intro-vpsBoard-5.99-256


----------



## shovenose (Oct 22, 2013)

Offer is no longer valid.


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Offer is no longer valid.


How comes?


----------



## peterw (Oct 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Offer is no longer valid.


1 day and 2 minutes?


----------



## MCH-Phil (Oct 22, 2013)

Test your setup more, before launching.  To avoid these embarrassing issues.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Oct 22, 2013)

That was a quick company?
 

Oops! Google Chrome could not find unmanagedservers.net

http://intodns.com/unmanagedservers.net


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Oct 22, 2013)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> That was a quick company?
> 
> Oops! Google Chrome could not find unmanagedservers.net
> 
> http://intodns.com/unmanagedservers.net


Idk:

ping: unknown host unmanagedservers.net

ping 162.217.172.77: timeout


----------



## MartinD (Oct 22, 2013)

@shovenose - what happened?


----------



## shovenose (Oct 22, 2013)

MartinD said:


> @shovenose - what happened?


its complicated.


I had 0 signups so I didn't scam anybody.


had I had 1 or more customers i would have fixed the server issue but i didn't do why bother?...


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 22, 2013)

shovenose said:


> its complicated.
> 
> 
> I had 0 signups so I didn't scam anybody.
> ...


You clearly have no faith in your business ventures then.


----------



## Tactical (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow i didn't even have one sign up for awhile! It takes time! I got some paying customers now, but hey it will come when it comes i say.


----------



## SeriesN (Oct 22, 2013)

Do you think you are some famous guy like Hogan or someone well reputed like Fran or Sal that people will signup within 24 hour of brands opening?

Logic = Mind fucked


----------



## peterw (Oct 23, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I had 0 signups so I didn't scam anybody.
> 
> 
> had I had 1 or more customers i would have fixed the server issue but i didn't do why bother?...


Again: after 1 day? You close a offer because there where no clients buying it after 24 hours?


----------



## shovenose (Oct 23, 2013)

peterw said:


> Again: after 1 day? You close a offer because there where no clients buying it after 24 hours?


Reread what I posted. No, I did not close an offer because nobody bought it after 24 hours.


----------



## Lee (Oct 23, 2013)

shovenose said:


> its complicated.
> 
> 
> I had 0 signups so I didn't scam anybody.
> ...


Makes no sense.  So what you are saying is that you launched, found an issue with the server then decided to close the entire brand down because of that, but you would have fixed it had their been even a single customer on the node.

I am only really interested because you had the box with QPS and I have one there too, so was there an issue with them?


----------



## qps (Oct 23, 2013)

~Lee~ said:


> Makes no sense.  So what you are saying is that you launched, found an issue with the server then decided to close the entire brand down because of that, but you would have fixed it had their been even a single customer on the node.
> 
> I am only really interested because you had the box with QPS and I have one there too, so was there an issue with them?


Not that we've heard about.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 23, 2013)

QPS s fantastic. But I chose a bad hardware configuration which ended up rendering the node useless for KVM VPS hosting. Fine for cPanel or Multicraft but I need neither. That said, there will be a dual L5420 in stock at QPS next month.


----------



## qps (Oct 23, 2013)

We have quite a few customers who host KVM VPS on a Dual Xeon L5420 system.

If you'd prefer another configuration, we can probably move the drives into a more powerful server.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 23, 2013)

qps said:


> We have quite a few customers who host KVM VPS on a Dual Xeon L5420 system.
> 
> If you'd prefer another configuration, we can probably move the drives into a more powerful server.


As per Skype and the ticket I'm going try RAID10.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Oct 24, 2013)

shovenose said:


> As per Skype and the ticket I'm going try RAID10.


Unless your doing some sort of SSD caching that may be the best option.  <3 SSD caching.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 26, 2013)

Offer is available now, except it's 100GB instead of 1TB bandwidth.


----------



## trewq (Oct 26, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Offer is available now, except it's 100GB instead of 1TB bandwidth.


That is quite a difference.


----------



## drmike (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh Shove, more brands, more drama....

You need to do your setups, test things, burn in... then when all good -- then launch.


----------



## SeriesN (Oct 26, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Offer is available now, except it's 100GB instead of 1TB bandwidth.


Eh?


----------



## shovenose (Oct 27, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> Eh?


?


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Oct 27, 2013)

Seriously do you know how to actually run a business or do you just see a good deal on a server buy it for a month, install software and think "This was easy, lets put some customers here"?  I have never bought a product from you in any of your ventures because of the exact antics and lack of forethought you show in these little ventures.  This one seems much like the INCERO blunder, where they too "didn't provide" the hardware,network, etc you wanted (or you had problems because you are not capable of setting things up on your own?) supposedly and a day later you closed down.  Seriously, going into any node purchase you should budget at least 1 month for your own burn in, 1 month for beta testing and THEN only if you are truly ready do you release it to the public.   You need to take a step back and maybe consult some already successful business owners for help with creating a viable business plan and setting up your servers and services correctly, along with burn-in and beta testing before moving forward with any other ventures.

TL;DR:

The reason you have no sign-ups is because of threads and ventures like this, it does not inspire confidence in your skill set or products you are trying to sell.  Take more time developing your ideas and beta testing them before trying to move forward unprepared, then maybe people will want to buy from you.

Cheers!


----------



## shovenose (Oct 27, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Seriously do you know how to actually run a business or do you just see a good deal on a server buy it for a month, install software and think "This was easy, lets put some customers here"?  I have never bought a product from you in any of your ventures because of the exact antics and lack of forethought you show in these little ventures.  This one seems much like the INCERO blunder, where they too "didn't provide" the hardware,network, etc you wanted (or you had problems because you are not capable of setting things up on your own?) supposedly and a day later you closed down.  Seriously, going into any node purchase you should budget at least 1 month for your own burn in, 1 month for beta testing and THEN only if you are truly ready do you release it to the public.   You need to take a step back and maybe consult some already successful business owners for help with creating a viable business plan and setting up your servers and services correctly, along with burn-in and beta testing before moving forward with any other ventures.
> 
> TL;DR:
> 
> ...


It's not true that I have no sign ups. My LEB post was very successful and the customers seem to be very happy. Low server load, complete server stability, abusers got rid of immediately. The one customer with a problem with the service was refunded same day no questions asked and I still don't think that was our fault.

You can not judge my service until you sign up. I will not give you or anybody else a free VPS because you will abuse it and intentionally break my service then post here how horrible we are and that we're a scam that ripped you off when in reality you didn't even pay a cent for the service.

I am proud of ShoveHost. I am not proud of how I act sometimes especially my actions in the past. This snafu with UnmanagedServers.NET was because I miscalculated the overhead from KVM and mistakenly used the crappy hardware RAID this older server from QPS came from (not their fault, in fact they told me not to use it)- with software RAID10 it's a very stable and fast system that benchmarks well, and I look forward to expanding my infrastructure with them once I have enough customers to need another server in Atlanta.

I have distinct purposes and intentions with every brand I create - sometimes things don't work out but I always give refunds if neccessary and never screw my customers, unlike the pump and dump kiddie hosts that just delete all the data one night and disappear into the sunset at the end of summer vacation.

I'm in the process of financial planning to Incorporate and get an ASN. If I was not dedicated to web hosting I would not do that! I continue to improve my web hosting services by adding things like website builders, improving security, adding additional backup and restore software, etc. I continually modify my website to make it more straightforward and user friendly. I'm working on an agreement directly with GlobalSign for SSL's rather than reselling from something like ResellerClub. 

I'm here for the long run and my customers mean a lot to me. I know I'm not always the best at showing that nor am I always perfect at what I do. But if everybody were perfect we would never have innovation.

If I could somehow apologize to Incero I would - Gordon could have treated me a bit better but I was in the wrong with unreasonable and impossible expectations, plus I lacked the knowledge at that time to run a KVM VPS service. Now I feel differently and would order from them if they didn't have my home IP banned from their ordering system, and I was able to set up my UnmanagedServers.NET KVM node the first try with minimal help, which is great. Every day I learn more about running a hosting company, helping customers, and improving the services I pride myself in providing.

I know this won't make up for my mistakes in the past nor the immature appalling behavior I've exhibited on WHT, LET, and sometimes even here, but getting stuck in the past is not going to help.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Oct 27, 2013)

> I still don't think that was our fault.


 It makes me sick seeing one man child operations claiming to be "us" "we" "our". If there was someone involved other than yourself they would be preventing you from making a fool out of yourself in every thread.



> I know this won't make up for my mistakes in the past nor the immature appalling behavior I've exhibited on WHT, LET, and sometimes even here, but getting stuck in the past is not going to help.


 I don't run a company nor do I render services to other people but it is pathetic that you didn't test things out before releasing it.


----------



## peterw (Oct 28, 2013)

shovenose said:


> I'm here for the long run and my customers mean a lot to me. I know I'm not always the best at showing that nor am I always perfect at what I do.
> 
> I know this won't make up for my mistakes in the past nor the immature appalling behavior I've exhibited on WHT, LET, and sometimes even here, but getting stuck in the past is not going to help.


You know that you are a impulsive guy. And even if you know about your past you do not change your habits.So don't blame others that they don't trust you any longer. First change your way of doing bussiness and afterwards you can request trust.



WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> It makes me sick seeing one man child operations claiming to be "us" "we" "our". If there was someone involved other than yourself they would be preventing you from making a fool out of yourself in every thread.


I don't know if Alex Wein and Chris Banks are still on board. If they are not working any longer for him he might use the pluralis majestatis?


----------



## MartinD (Oct 28, 2013)

shovenose said:


> [a lot of stuff]


I have to hand it to you, that post was quite a read. It's good seeing something with a bit of substance coming from you instead of the previous drivel. Ignore the naysayers and those who want to put you down and go for it - put everything you can in to it.

One thing - you *do* have a history and no matter how far you go and where you run, people *will* remember it. You just have to make sure you don't slide back in to the old ways - prove them wrong and don't let yourself down.


----------

